# Claiming your tax back



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

I have just completed my p85 which you can download from tax rebate .gov. If you are leaving the uk you are able to claim back some of the tax you have paid. I contacted my tax office who were very helpfull and explained that i send the completed form with part 2&3 of my p45 and should recieve my rebate around 8 weeks time. I know if you have pensions and property it may take longer, also if you claim when you move abroad. Bonus for me as i was not aware i could claim any tax back.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> I have just completed my p85 which you can download from tax rebate .gov. If you are leaving the uk you are able to claim back some of the tax you have paid. I contacted my tax office who were very helpfull and explained that i send the completed form with part 2&3 of my p45 and should recieve my rebate around 8 weeks time. I know if you have pensions and property it may take longer, also if you claim when you move abroad. Bonus for me as i was not aware i could claim any tax back.


What tax are you allowed to claim back then, i.e. why are you allowed to do it when it is on income you have already earned?


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> What tax are you allowed to claim back then, i.e. why are you allowed to do it when it is on income you have already earned?


Hi you are allowed to claim p.a.y.e as you are terminating your tax year early.If you look at the tax gov site it provides all information on what you are entitled to claim back when leaving the country. Will also give you information on claimig tax you may of paid on a pension.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigertina said:


> Hi you are allowed to claim p.a.y.e as you are terminating your tax year early.If you look at the tax gov site it provides all information on what you are entitled to claim back when leaving the country. Will also give you information on claimig tax you may of paid on a pension.


Doesnt really relate to me, I'm not a pensioner, and was self employed before I moved here. I was just interested for other members point of view


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

tigertina said:


> Hi *you are allowed to claim p.a.y.e as you are terminating your tax year early*.If you look at the tax gov site it provides all information on what you are entitled to claim back when leaving the country. Will also give you information on claimig tax you may of paid on a pension.


Not what they told us! 

My daughter was told that unless you leave the UK for a complete tax year, i.e. April to April, you are lliable for UK tax. A self assessmeny form will have to be completed at the end of the tax year to assess your liability, which will then be offset against tax paid in Spain. As the standard rate of tax is higher in Spain there shouldn't be any outstanding liabilty in the Uk for the period you've paid tax in Spain.

On that basis, you'd still be due to pay the tax you've already paid through PAYE while working here.

Of course this could be all wrong - it's just what we were told!

Would really appreciate further details on how to, as you say, "terminate your tax year early.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

brocher said:


> Not what they told us!
> 
> My daughter was told that unless you leave the UK for a complete tax year, i.e. April to April, you are lliable for UK tax. A self assessmeny form will have to be completed at the end of the tax year to assess your liability, which will then be offset against tax paid in Spain. As the standard rate of tax is higher in Spain there shouldn't be any outstanding liabilty in the Uk for the period you've paid tax in Spain.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstand. If tax is deducted on a PAYE basis and you stop work part way through the year then you may have overpaid tax. The same can apply if you leave the country part way through the tax year. This isn't same as saying you are not liable for tax, just that you can claim back any you have overpaid.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

rifleman said:


> I think you misunderstand. If tax is deducted on a PAYE basis and you stop work part way through the year then you may have overpaid tax. The same can apply if you leave the country part way through the tax year. This isn't same as saying you are not liable for tax, just that you can claim back any you have overpaid.


Yes, but HMRC certainly didn't just accept that you would not be working in the UK for the rest of the tax year and make an assessment/ refund there and then. They insisted that you would have to wait until the end of the tax year and then complete a self assessment. 

Unlikely, too, there would be an overpayment on PAYE - and lets face it HMRC are more likely to try and get you to pay more, rather than willing hand over refunds!!


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Brocher,
See here. Whether you filling a p85 or do a tax return depends on your individual circumstances. http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/manuals/eimanual/eim42940.htm
If my wife and I packed in work and left the UK tomorrow we would both be owed money by hmrc. That is because we both PAYE and our allowances are spread over 1 financial year. But we will not have earned a full years income.
My wife could fill in a p85 and claim the money because PAYE is all she has ever paid. However, I would have to complete a tax return forthwith year as I have had other income which is taxable but not dealt with by PAYE.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, and whatever hmrc try to do I know how to pay what I should and no more. I use a very good accountant. My wife.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Think anyone that has query should read the tax gov site to how our paye is worked out. The reason i wrote the post was that i was unaware that i could claim untill my friend who works in a tax office told me to look into it. Rifleman was correct in his post.


----------

